# Where do I find a start?



## BliteumRegia (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to the form and new to the process. Before you get after me for it, yes I am reading Hoke (1/3 way done) and yes I've searched the forum.

The idea of pulling PMs from electronic scrap is appealing, but first I need to find enough scrap to get started.

Ideally I could save fingers and pins and sell the rest on boardsort until I've saved enough for equipment and then process my stock-pile. I do need scrap to start doing that with though.

The problem is that all the PC repair shops are already have professional recycling contracts as well as the large businesses I've asked and no one is responding from craigslist. Some of you guys say you have access to more scrap than you have time to process, soo... what? Where are _you_ finding scrap? If _you_ where here (Utah) where would _you_ begin looking? Is the industry too dead, or too full for a start? :?: :!: :?: 

Thanks for responding
Caylon


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 12, 2013)

That is a problem for most people, and it seems to be getting worse around here.

Jim


----------



## joem (Mar 12, 2013)

not dead pm sent


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 12, 2013)

I have started with my own old computer hadware from the last 25 years,then I ve told all my friends and family to give me everything, that has electronic logic inside and they arent using any more, further all kind of non-iron metal, things with silvercontacts, relais etc. Further I asked every diabetic I know to collect the glucose strips for me. I throw allmost no metal away,I have boxes for every kind. Sometimes You can shoot somethingnice on ebay, but you have to spent many hours a day before you find something worth to buy.


----------



## ilikesilver (Mar 12, 2013)

I would start with reading all the old post in this section. Where to find scrap. sometimes on my days off i will drive around the same day of trash pickups are done. I picked up two towers this morning and a jvc 5 disc unit. i will hit garage and lawn sales. craigslist, local newspapers. I put adds out in craigslist in different catagories. garage sales, free, computers, electronics. use your emagination. cheers tim


----------



## nickvc (Mar 13, 2013)

Caylon you have the same problem that many members have so I'll give you the same advice as I give others, you need to ask everyone you know family, friends, work colleagues and anyone you meet as you never know where that break will come from. Research where values may be and in what and who uses them, have you got any manufactures that may produce scrap locally, local schools , offices, hospitals, most organizations use computers these days and they do replace them, think outside of the box and most importantly don't give up. Theres scrap out there but its not easy to source at first its going to take time and effort from you to locate it especially in decent quantities and as others have found its getting harder with more competition and rafts of new regulations about waste control.


----------



## gold4mike (Mar 14, 2013)

I bought signs (can't remember if it was 10 or 12) for $99.00 from a local sign shop. They are the standard signs you see stuck in the ground along city streets everywhere. 

Mine simply say "Free Computer Recycling" and have my cell phone number at the bottom.

I have picked up several thousand dollars worth of scrap from the phone calls generated by those signs.

I put one of them at the entrance to our local landfill. They charge $20.00 to take computer towers so I get lots of calls on that one.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 15, 2013)

Gold4mike that's an excellent way to promote your needs....
As I keep saying the materials are out there members just have to work out how to get them without paying over the top prices, Joem also has many clever and inventive ideas and methods to gather materials so always check out his posts which he freely shares with the forum.


----------



## johnbainum (May 10, 2013)

I collect electronics through my charity organization I've had for 13 years. I run an ad in the local newspaper & setup at a friend's business on Saturdays from 10am til 2pm for people to drop off their electronics. I put them in my large trailer & take them home to disassemble them.

You might also check with your local churches, boy scouts troops for a community service deal also.


----------



## rasanders22 (Sep 1, 2013)

I used to ride my bike in the desert. It was good exercise and I would also look for what people dumped. I crused to local places where people dumped illegally. When I would get home I would grab the kids and dog and take them out and clean up. I picked up a lot of broken flat panel tv's and quite a few crt parts. I would bring a machete with me and cut copper coils off the CRT tubes to avoid having to dispose of the glass. Unfortunatly that whole area is now blocked off from vehicles.


----------



## pgms4me (Sep 2, 2013)

Caylon; All these responses should be helpful to you. here in the Maine northwoods.There is not a high population density,but that doesnt hurt so much because there are few and farspread recyclers here. In other words bank chains and school districts still have to pay to have their computer,telecom, and server equipment hauled off. Find out the head IT person of your bank or school system through a mutual friend or knock on their door.Offer to remove all of their electronics. You may get some monitors and other junk mixed in ,but it is well worth it.They dont like to waste their storage space by filling it up with obsolete equipment Once you establish a relationship,make sure you promptly show up to keep them cleaned out. Doing this as a hobby I can only keep up with one bank chain and one school district or i would have to start renting storage space. Just for your interest,i just helped a friend bring back a 40 foot tractor trailer load of electronics from a New jersey school system. he won the bid on Gov.deals.com. it was 768. for the bid,1300 to hire a truck on its return trip. 90% of the items are still good.Most of the computers were core 2 duo(one pallet of the 18 he bought). these will all be reloaded with operating system and sold .Those alone will more than cover the entire cost of the venture. he has so much he had to put all the good working 30 and 32 inch tv's that came with it on his frontl lawn for free. I bought 2 pallets of the networking and server items for scrap and will be busy for a while. Hope this helps a little Donn


----------

